# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Alan45

## Abi

Alan45's Game
Next up, is Alan. Will he get the Â£250,000 him and Kath want!? Lets see..

The scoreboard is..



BOXES LEFT: 
*9*   20

What box do you want as your own, Alan?

----------


## alan45

Numero 9 por favor oh friend of Blobby

----------


## Abi

lol!!

What 5 boxes do you want to open first?

----------


## alan45

1 11 22 18 7 my pink and yellow spotted pal

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£100
Box 11: Â£50
Box 22: Â£5
Box 18: Â£35,000
Box 7: Â£10*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## alan45

20 grand No way that wouldnt even look near the cost of our helicopter. Dream on Banker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

It was 10 grand actually, Alan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## alan45

> It was 10 grand actually, Alan 
> 
> What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?


Thats an even bigger insult you banker.   2 8 and 21

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£250
Box 8: 1p
Box 21: Â£250,000*



The banker advices that you consider this seriously, as even though you took the biggest one out, he feels he is being generous..

_Bankers Offer: Stick- Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal, Alan?

----------


## alan45

Oh merde. Still we can buy a nice helicopter for 100k. So monsieur Le Banker Voulez vous votre bid dans votre derriere s'il vous plait

----------


## Abi

Errr... I'll take that as a No Deal, shall i?!

English is preferred!!  :Rotfl: 

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## alan45

5 6 12 if you please my dear chappie

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£10,000
Box 6: Â£15,000
Box 12: 50p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## alan45

9 grand my **** as the saying goes.  No keep it coming

----------


## Abi

What are your net 3 boxes then?

----------


## alan45

13 14 14 I think they are all blue.

----------


## Abi

You can't open 14 twice, Alan  :Lol:  Can you pick 1 more box please?

----------


## alan45

I meant 15. The keyboard is dyslexic

----------


## Abi

*Box 13: Â£1
Box 14: Â£50,000
Box 15: Â£3000*



Even though you have taken out some of the bigger numbers, the board is still good...

_Bankers Offer: Â£15,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## alan45

15 grand  I fear not.   We couldnt even have a night out in Glasgow with that

Keep dreaming Banker

----------


## Abi

What are ya next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## alan45

3 4 and Tonys Den number 10 :Angry:

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£500
Box 4: 10p
Box 10: Â£1000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£25,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## alan45

NO DEAL  I'm on a roll here Glasgow here I come

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## alan45

16 17 and nineteen I think would be great

----------


## Abi

*Box 16: Â£20,000
Box 17: Â£75,000
Box 19: Â£750*



_Bankers Offer: Â£50,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## alan45

50 grand would put me top of the table above Shaza but then agai 100000 grand would be hard to beat so the answer is

















Let me think about it
 :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

*drums fingers on the table*

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

well 100 would be nice and 5 grand is better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick   NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

Are you ready to see what you've won?!

----------


## alan45

yes im already online to Easyhelicopter.com

----------


## Abi

Alan, you've won...

*Â£100,000!!*
 :Cheer:  Congratulations!  :Cheer: 

Is anyone going to be able to beat you?! Couldnt have done much better than that!!

----------


## Abigail

Congrats!
Maybe you and Kath can pool your winnings and buy a heli  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Thank you Banker, thank yoiu everyone. Kath will be delighted when she appears on here tonight. Just one thing where is TM or you getting this money from.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Congratulations Alan!  :Smile:   You played a good game.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Alan, you've won...
> 
> *Â£1.00!!*
>  Congratulations! 
> 
> Is everyone going to be able to beat you?! Couldnt you have done much better than that!!



Oh just double checked what Abi posted..... :EEK!:  never mind Al!

Looks like I have a fighting chance of winning after all!  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

:Stick Out Tongue:  


> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> Alan, you've won...
> 
> *Â£1.00!!*
>  Congratulations! 
> 
> Is everyone going to be able to beat you?! Couldnt you have done much better than that!!
> ...


Good try PB  but not good enough. I take it you wont be at my winners party

----------


## alan45

Anyone who wants a share PM and I will consider all reasonable requests :Angel:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Good try PB  but not good enough. I take it you wont be at my winners party


Oh bless... are you running a temperature Al? I fear you are coming down with something, as you seem very deluded, ie that you are going to win SB Deal or No Deal!!!  :Lol:  

When I win the 'big one' - 250k. I promise to take you and everyone on SB on a VIP trip around the set of Enders, and just for you AL, I'll arrange for you to meet Babs Windsor!!! :EEK!:   I know Im just like a modern day Mother Teresa  :Angel:  and really Al there's know need to thank me!  lol

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Good try PB  but not good enough. I take it you wont be at my winners party
> 
> 
> Oh bless... are you running a temperature Al? I fear you are coming down with something, as you seem very deluded, ie that you are going to win SB Deal or No Deal!!!  
> 
> When I win the 'big one' - 250k. I promise to take you and everyone on SB on a VIP trip around the set of Enders, and just for you AL, I'll arrange for you to meet Babs Windsor!!!  I know Im just like a modern day Mother Teresa  and really Al there's know need to thank me!  lol


By the time you beat me Den will have returnd for a fith time. Miss Piggy will still be in panto playing both the UGLY sisters.   The Chuckle brothers will both be livin in a monastery and thePoison Dwarf will have married a 12 yr old toyboy :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> By the time you beat me Den will have returnd for a fith time. Miss Piggy will still be in panto playing both the UGLY sisters.   The Chuckle brothers will both be livin in a monastery and thePoison Dwarf will have married a 12 yr old toyboy


 :Lol:  In ya dreams, Al, but love your fighting talk, even though its in vain!!!  :Big Grin:  

Soooo would that be a yes or a no to meeting ol' Babs?  :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

whooo whooo whoo Alan you're the man  :Clap:  Well done on skinning the banker for Â£100K.  There's a lovley big field across the road from my house where you can park the helicopter.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> By the time you beat me Den will have returnd for a fith time. Miss Piggy will still be in panto playing both the UGLY sisters.   The Chuckle brothers will both be livin in a monastery and thePoison Dwarf will have married a 12 yr old toyboy
> 
> 
>  In ya dreams, Al, but love your fighting talk, even though its in vain!!!  
> 
> Soooo would that be a yes or a no to meeting ol' Babs?


The only way I would want to meet the poison dwarf is through a medium :Moonie:

----------


## alan45

> whooo whooo whoo Alan you're the man  Well done on skinning the banker for Â£100K.  There's a lovley big field across the road from my house where you can park the helicopter.


Okie dokie   Im just waiting on Tony Montana and Abi to send me the dosh and I'll be over like a shot :Ninja:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> whooo whooo whoo Alan you're the man  Well done on skinning the banker for Â£100K. There's a lovley big field across the road from my house where you can park the helicopter.
> 
> 
> Okie dokie Im just waiting on Tony Montana and Abi to send me the dosh and I'll be over like a shot


*whispers to Alan* by the way did you know that the prize money is coming from those who have donated to keep SB up and running but that's between you me and the gate post. Comprende  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> ...


I think thats a very kind spirited and Christian thing for the two of them to do so as you me and Luna can party. What two warm hearted human beings. And who said society had gone to hell. If Id known the mobey was coming from their own pockets I would have settled for the 10 grand.  Do I feel guilty.    





Hell no :Thumbsup:

----------


## Meh

> Thank you Banker, thank yoiu everyone. Kath will be delighted when she appears on here tonight. Just one thing where is TM or you getting this money from.


Check out rule 6  :Big Grin: 

100k though - if I'd been Noel I'd have offered to exchange boxes at the end.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Thank you Banker, thank yoiu everyone. Kath will be delighted when she appears on here tonight. Just one thing where is TM or you getting this money from.
> 
> 
> Check out rule 6 
> 
> 100k though - if I'd been Noel I'd have offered to exchange boxes at the end.


Ah well, a virtual helicopter is better than a Ryanair one anyway :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game and it's A-OK  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Checked this game and it's A-OK


Good job. Kath and I have already put the deposit on the helicopter :Big Grin:

----------

